# Top Canadian Female Musical Artists



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Lately I've been listening a lot to Joni Mitchel albums (yes albums) and I regretfully haven't heard a lot about her lately. I know she was ill and a bit reclusive but hopefully she can bounce back. This got me thinking about other Canadian Female Singers. We, as a nation, have been blessed with a lot of female musical talent. Names like KD Lang and Anne Murray come to mind. I'm trying to keep this list fairly current but I'm certain my age will come through on my choices of top Female singers in Canada. So who is your choice? I'm not talking about most financially successful singers (that would be Celine Dion). I'm talking about the performer/voice/songs that you find the most compelling of all Female Musical Acts. Who is it and tell us why. I am sure I have left out some stellar singers out of this poll but there are only so many spots.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

kd, hands down in my opinion. Canadian or not. Right from the first time I saw her in clubs, we all knew she is something that comes along once in a lifetime.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I like Joni and Serena Ryder.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Lots of great ladies left off that list. Amanda Marshall, Sass Jordan , Terry Clark, Michelle Wright . I could go on and on but Shania has my vote.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What about Juliette (our pet)

http://www.cbc.ca/archives/categori...sion-general/your-pet-juliette-revisited.html

or Gisele MacKenzie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gisele_MacKenzie

or La Bolduc: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dI-DdTZJyo

If we want to go more contemporary, don't forget Jane Siberry, Sarah Slean, or the BSS power trio of Feist, Haines, and Milan.

But, I suppose if we have to pick a winner, anyone who can sway over Stewie Griffin has to be alright, so: Anne Murray.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

my vote goes to tegan and sara.... possibly emily haines of metric.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I voted Alanis. Great writer, singer and theater date.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> I voted Alanis. Great writer, singer and *theater date.*



HA!! You're a sharp one!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen knows whats up.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> I voted Alanis. Great writer, singer and theater date.


Oh that's nasty!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Nobody has suggested Justin Bieber as an alternative yet.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Feist, Emily Haines, Kathleen Edwards, Diana Krall, Martha Wainright, Serena Ryder, Margo Timmins, Tegan & Sara, Sarah Harmer...


Excellent additions.

Ever notice how many female Canadian singers have those breathy, always-just-slightly-flat voices?

- - - Updated - - -



Intrepid said:


> Nobody has suggested Justin Bieber as an alternative yet.


Even nastier.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Forgot Alannah Miles too!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Id have to say Alanis as well...It might have been Avril Lavigne, until the story broke out that she paid many others to do her songwriting for her (Chantal Kreviaszuk included), to make matters worse, according to Chantal she would be paid extra to take her name off the songwriting credits altogether so Avril could claim them.
I guess we all make choices, but that bothered me ethically.
TBH, its Avrils songs I like best, not necessarily her performance of them.
Sarah Maclachlan would be up there, but got sick of hearing her songs used as a backdrop for every tragedy/hard luck story etc in the media since 9/11.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Overall, I gotta go with Sarah McLachlin. I loved early k.d. (with The Reclines), but as a crooner she leaves me flat (so to speak) she has excellent vocal control, but... meh.

Amongst the "older crowd", I'd have to go with Joni.

As for the unlisted younger set, I really like Serena Ryder.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Forgot Alannah Miles too!


Didn't forget, just not enough room in the Poll. Ms. Miles is good but hardly in the same category or the same impact as KD. There have been a lot of suggestions of alternative female singers and most of them are excellent. A lot of them just don't have the longevity and influence of the top 10 posted in my opinion.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Really? You "disliked" my post? I thought you'd asked for people's preferences. I didn't mean to offend.


I'm not offended at all. Just every once in a while I have to use the dislike button and this seemed to be the most appropriate time. I created a poll for the most "compelling" for you.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

What I'm really getting out of this thread is that we sure breed a hell of a lot of talented female singers in our humble little country.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

No kidding. The list of quality Female singers from Canada is almost endless. It must be the cold winters.


bluzfish said:


> What I'm really getting out of this thread is that we sure breed a hell of a lot of talented female singers in our humble little country.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If we're talking purely voice then I'd have to go with KD Lang. For pure enjoyment though I'd vote Sass Jordan. Rats is a stellar album. High praise for Amanda Marshall and Luba too.

I could argue that Sass is a Brit though :=)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks, I've been successfully forgetting Jane Siberry for years until today.



mhammer said:


> What about Juliette (our pet)
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/archives/categori...sion-general/your-pet-juliette-revisited.html
> 
> ...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Avril Lavigne, until the story broke out that she paid many others to do her songwriting for her (Chantal Kreviaszuk included), to make matters worse, according to Chantal she would be paid extra to take her name off the songwriting credits altogether so Avril could claim them.
> I guess we all make choices, but that bothered me ethically.


The aspect of being 'fake' really bothers me...and paying to make the image 'more real' bothers me even more. She and Chad deserve each other.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Wendy O Williams. Nothing fake about her. Eating the business end of a shotgun sure adds to her compelling points............
And just saw she's actually from New York. Oh well, maybe not all of them are from Canada...........


----------



## babybatter (May 25, 2006)

Ill go with Sarah Slean with Sarah Harmer in close second.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Ow what the heck will blow the roof off this thread. This little lady is playing casino Rama in a couple weeks.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx8fwiZ9YNY


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

deadear said:


> Ow what the heck will blow the roof off this thread. This little lady is playing casino Rama in a couple weeks.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx8fwiZ9YNY


She is definitely one of my favourites. Amanda Marshall has a great set of Pipes!


[video=youtube;Zx8fwiZ9YNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx8fwiZ9YNY[/video]


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Joni Mitchell definitely. Her body of work is incomparable compared to any Canadian female artist. The musicians that have played in her albums is a list of who's who in rock and jazz music. One of the few who were able to break through the American market specially during the 70's and 80's. 

Just my opinion...

Here with Pat Metheny, Jaco Pastorius, Michael Brecker, Lyle Mays, Don Alias.

[video=youtube;AyOUk1q12O0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyOUk1q12O0[/video]


----------

